# WiFi Tether/Hotspot App



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Evening all,

Looking for a WiFi twetterting app for my Bionic with an Eclipsed Rom and update 886. I tried WiFi twetter but it locks my phone up after 20mins and I have to pull the battery.

Thanks .
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

Wtf is hot soot and twetterting

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol. Kinda makes me wonder if there are people named teeter and hotsoot in his contacts and his keyboard app is choosing them or if he is on a computer and can't type. Either way thanks for the laugh.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry for the typos I am testing a new keyboard app , looks like a proofreading fail on my part.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## wseyller (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol this is the funniest thing i heard all day. I will say though that the wifi tether app has always worked good for me since i've used it. 5.5.893 and the newest 902 update. I never used eclipsed but for a few minutes so i can't say how it performs in that situation. The 902 update did fix random daily lockups and reboots for me.

Did you set the wifi tether app to use the bionic profile? Not saying i know if that would actually make any different.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

I will try to see if I can update to 902 sometime today and test again. What rom are you using?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## wseyller (Sep 23, 2011)

infolookup said:


> I will try to see if I can update to 902 sometime today and test again. What rom are you using?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I am just stock with root. I havent used any custom roms in a while.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

Im also running stock with root, i just use the standard mobile hotspot app that came with the phone, however i used a the sqlite editor app in the market ($2.99 well worth it) to disable the entitlement check.

Look here for instructions on how to use it, it's worked flawlessly for me so far, just make sure you dont go crazy using all your data, if verizon sees any huge spikes they might look into your account


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## little812 (Sep 4, 2011)

I also had trouble tethering after rooting my bionic on 902, newly coming from the dinc2. I had to rename the ssid.

Used this tether app http://db.tt/X7bO6zUD

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Try the FoxFi app from the Market.


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you I will give this a try finally now that I am on Eclipsed 2.1.


----------

